# T-DOSE, 5/6 Nov, Eindhoven, Netherlands



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 13, 2011)

I will be present at the T-DOSE event in Eindhoven, the Netherlands this year.

It has a very interesting schedule IMHO:
http://www.t-dose.org/2011/schedule

And since it's at walking distance from my apartment it's an easy choice 

I didn't go last year, but I went several years before that, it's small scale and very "gezellig" (There is no real English word for this AFAIK, it's a bit like "sociable", but more .... gezellig )

Hope to meet some members from the FreeBSD Forums!


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 14, 2011)

Carpet I am interested mate but I need to know who fly's into Eindhoven airport the cheep carriers seem not to fly from Liverpool or Manchester.

Edit- According to the site I can take a flight to schiphol (For about Â£60) and get the train any idea what the cost of the fair is? and length of the journey.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

I know Ryan-Air does flights at Eindhoven airport ... I don't know if it's from Liverpool or Manchester but they do fly to London IIRC ...


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 14, 2011)

They are one of the first I checked mate and it's a london or other country only flight  but as I said in my edit schiphol airport looks doable if the train costs are not astronomical.


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 14, 2011)

It's a direct train from Amsterdam to Eindhoven, it takes about 1:20 and it's 35 euro for a return trip. The location is at walking distance from the train station ...
There is no entry fee for the event


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 14, 2011)

Damn that's cheep, I am really considering it, so all in all about Â£100 for transport what's the hotel and more importantly the local beer and women like?


----------



## SirDice (Oct 14, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> it's small scale and very "gezellig" (There is no real English word for this AFAIK, it's a bit like "sociable", but more .... gezellig )


It's actually "cozy" but something is lost in the translation and doesn't quite cover "gezellig" :\


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 14, 2011)

SirDice said:
			
		

> It's actually "cozy" but something is lost in the translation and doesn't quite cover "gezellig" :\



SirDice, will you be attending?

If I can get the day off (needed for the flight) I am going, I am really looking forward to it.


----------



## fonz (Oct 15, 2011)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> what's the hotel and more importantly the local beer and women like?


Beer: As far as I know the city of Eindhoven proper doesn't have a local beer brewery, but the area around it is home to some major (and decent) brewers, such as Dommelsch and Bavaria. Dutch beer in general is pretty good and Belgian beers are widely available as well. There is no food/drink service on the train, so if you want something to drink during the ride, you might want to check out the _Food Village_ at Schiphol plaza, just above where the train platforms are. It's on the pricey side but they have a relatively broad selection of domestic, Belgian and imported beer.

Women: Generally easy-going (which doesn't necessarily mean they're easy), with good humour. If they are native to the region, they're likely to have a Flemish accent that is often considered to be quite charming.


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 16, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> Beer: As far as I know the city of Eindhoven proper doesn't have a local beer brewery, but the area around it is home to some major (and decent) brewers, such as Dommelsch and Bavaria. Dutch beer in general is pretty good and Belgian beers are widely available as well. There is no food/drink service on the train, so if you want something to drink during the ride, you might want to check out the _Food Village_ at Schiphol plaza, just above where the train platforms are. It's on the pricey side but they have a relatively broad selection of domestic, Belgian and imported beer.



Good to know, I refuse to drink while in transit after a horrific experience on the EuroStar, the food plaza sounds interesting though.



> Women: Generally easy-going (which doesn't necessarily mean they're easy), with good humour. If they are native to the region, they're likely to have a Flemish accent that is often considered to be quite charming.



I like nice accents, I know a Girl from amsterdam who's accent is very interesting. 

Fonz are you going?


----------



## fonz (Oct 16, 2011)

saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Good to know, I refuse to drink while in transit after a horrific experience on the EuroStar, the food plaza sounds interesting though.


Schiphol airport has plenty of bars and eateries and stuff, both landside and airside. Food Village is basically just a supermarket, but as I said you can't get anything on the train so you'll probably want to pick up a soda and a sandwich or something. You'll probably be on the train longer than on the plane.



			
				saxon3049 said:
			
		

> Fonz are you going?



Possibly. It depends on whether I will have time, but I sure will try.

Fonz


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Oct 16, 2011)

fonz said:
			
		

> If they are native to the region, they're likely to have a Flemish accent that is often considered to be quite charming.



"Flemish accent" ... ? Not even close ... There is a huge difference between southern Dutch accents (even Limburgs) and Flemish...


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 16, 2011)

Nice to know Fonz I hope I'll see you there.


----------



## fonz (Oct 16, 2011)

Carpetsmoker said:
			
		

> There is a huge difference between southern Dutch accents (even Limburgs) and Flemish...


To the trained eye/ear perhaps. For us above the rivers it's all the same


----------



## saxon3049 (Oct 16, 2011)

Looks like I will be staying in the Holiday Inn it's about 10 min walk from the event.


----------

